#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-03-03
<toba2> Hallo Phillip, Hallo Welt,
<toba2> habe gerade das Protokoll von gestern gelesen. Es ging ja darum, dass so wenige übersetzen.
<toba2> Ubuntu macht es den Übersetzer auch leider nicht gerade einfach.
<toba2> Bei den vielen Fehlermeldungen, die es auf Launchpad gibt macht das Übersetzen leider überhaupt keinen Spaß.
<toba2> Ich für meine Teil habe vor einer Weile angefangen auf Transifex viel zu übersetzen.
<toba2> Besonders beim immer wiederkehrenden „Timeout error“ habe ich dann jedesmal Launchpad in Richtung anderer Übersetzungsplattformen verlassen.
<toba2> Dort gibt es dann auch mehr Funktionen.
<toba2> Ubuntu sollte mal etwas für die Übersetzungsplattform tun.
<phillip> hi toba2
<phillip> toba2: ich stimme dir 100% zu
<toba2> Das sind so meine Beweggründe.
<phillip> toba2: das wissen die auch schon, aber canonical macht nichts …
<phillip> also wegen des time-out errors
<toba2> Es sind ja auch schon einige Projekte für die Übersetzung zu Transifex abgewandert
<toba2> Ja, wegen des Errors bzw. der vielen
<phillip> toba2: da sollte eigentlich bei einer uds mal ein lp Entwickler mit den Übersetzern reden, der hat dann aber abgesagt
<toba2> die fehlenden Funktionen kann ich dann noch verkraften
<phillip> toba2: aber schön das du immer mal wieder reinschaust
<phillip> ;)
<phillip> toba2: aber transifix kostet Geld oder?
<toba2> Transifex ist für Opensource-Projekte kostenlos
<phillip> ok
<toba2> Xfce ist letztes Jahr komplett dorthin mit der Übersetzung gezogen
<toba2> Mate wird dort auch übersetzt
<toba2> und viele andere Projekte
<phillip> ja
<phillip> weiß ich ;)
<toba2> Es gibt irgendwo auch ein Fehlerbericht auf Launchpad zu den Timeouts. Hat sich aber nicht viel getan.
<phillip> joop
<phillip> toba2: du meinst ich soll mir transifix mal ansehen?
<toba2> Wenn Du Spaß am Übersetzen hast dann ja.
<phillip> okey
<phillip> toba2: gibt es einen großen irc-channel oder nur für jedes Projekt einzelnt?
<toba2> einzeln
<toba2> es gibt eine interne Nachrichtenfunktion
<toba2> ob Transifex selber einen hat weiß ich nicht
<toba2> macht im Prinzip jeder Projektbetreuer wie er will.
<phillip> okey
<phillip> toba2: was hast du denn so übersetzt?
<toba2> bei Transifex?
<phillip> ja
<phillip> sehe sind ja auch viele die für Geld übersetzen ;)
<toba2> beteilige mich z.B. an Xfce, Mate, SMPlayer, …
<phillip> toba2: kann man keine Vorschläge einfach so erstellen?
<toba2> ne, das geht da nicht
<toba2> bei crowdin.net aber glaube ich.
<phillip> so bin jetzt in einer Gruppe als Übersetzer, kann ich immer noch nicht übersetzen?
<toba2> hm
<toba2> solltest Du aber eigentlich
<phillip> toba2: wo schreibt mn denn die Übersetzung hin bei Keine Vorschläge vorhanden
<phillip> ?
<toba2> in der mitte
<toba2> bei »Übersetzung hier eingeben«
<phillip> ist da nicht
<phillip> toba2: bin jetzt erstmal was essen bis denn
<phillip> ;)
<toba2> guten hunger
<toba2> http://support.transifex.com/customer/portal/articles/972120-introduction-to-the-web-editor
<toba2> fünftes Bild: Punkt 4
<phillip> Danke toba2 ;)
<phillip> toba2: habe übriges alle deine Vorschläge in rhythmbox übernommen ;)
<phillip> toba2: und du wurdest ins elementary Übersetzungs-Team aufgenommen habe ich gesehen …
<phillip> ;)
<toba2> juche :)
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-03-05
<phillip> scheiß bots gehe weg gglorys !
<phillip> wir wollen dich nicht
<phillip> gandaro: da?
<gandaro> ja
<phillip> gandaro: ban mal gglorys bitte
<gandaro> Wie kommst du darauf,dass das ein Bot ist?
<phillip> die ip
<phillip> und die joinen gerade wieder in vielen channels
<gandaro> wo kam die ip denn schon mal vor?
<phillip> warte
<phillip> gandaro: ne, aber ist sicher einer kein ctcp antwort, keine Antwort Nachricht im Chat, in sehr vielen channel sind die gleich zeitig eingereten
<gandaro> "die"?
<gandaro> mehrere mit derselben ip?
<phillip> gandaro: aus verschiedenen ip-Bereichen
<gandaro> ich banne niemanden wenn ich nicht sicher sein kann ;)
<gandaro> es gibt sowieso öffentliche logs
<phillip> gandaro: bekommen eh bald k-line
<phillip> man
<phillip> aber war ein bot ;)
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-03-06
<phillip> gandaro: yojzeek ist der nächste bot …
<phillip> und wie alle bots gleich zeitig den timeout haben
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-03-07
<bekks> Das ist ja mal ein vielbesuchter Channel
<phillip> ja
<phillip> kommen
<phillip> nur gerade nicht
 * phillip mag bots einfach nicht in einen channel auch wenn sie nur zum Daten sammeln sind
<bekks> Und wer ist nun der Bot, und wem gehört der?
<phillip> oklimova ist der bot
<phillip> es werden remdon irgendwelche freenode channels gejoined
<phillip> *zufällig
<phillip> vor allem kleinere
<phillip> http://botmonitoring.github.io/
<phillip> unser hier kommt aus neuen ip bereichen: https://gist.github.com/sdamashek/9402393
<phillip> ich hatte eben auch einem in einem anderen channel und da ist er auf kick wieder gejoined aber nach ban, kick, unban nicht mehr
<bekks> Ich kriege noch nichtmal irgendwelche Infos zu diesem Nick raus.
<phillip> ja
<phillip> gibt auch nichts zu ctcp
<phillip> ahh okey
<phillip> Danke bekks
<bekks> :)
<phillip> toddy: wenn du Zeit hast kannst du dir gerne https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-oem-config-ubuntu/de/+translate?show=new_suggestions und https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/unity/+pots/unity/de/+translate?show=new_suggestions ansehen ;9
<toddy> phillip: sieht gut aus.
<phillip> aller best
<phillip> Danke!
<phillip> bekks: nächster bot …
<bekks> Woran sieht man das?
<phillip> http://botmonitoring.github.io/
<phillip> und an ips von https://gist.github.com/sdamashek/9402393
<bekks> Du, sei mir nicht böse - aber auf dem ersten Link finde ich die IP nur als "monitored", was nicht heisst "ist definitiv ein Bot" - und auf dem zweiten Link finde ich keinen Hinweis darauf, dass es sich um einen Bot handelt. Und dass da in einem Netz spontan 512 Bots rumlaufen, ist unwahrscheinlich.
<phillip> bekks: ja
<phillip> ist ja auch nicht 100% sicher und alle
<bekks> Ja, aber aus Generalverdacht einen Nick, der genau nichts getan hat ausser zu joinen, wieder zu kicken, ist alles andere als Netiquette.
<phillip> aber es ist hier doch offesichtlich wer soll den sonst hier joinen und auf ping nicht antworten
<bekks> Ich z.B. antworte auch nicht auf Ping. :)
<phillip> im chat meine ich
<bekks> Dann schau Ddir mal andere Channels an - da laufen hunderte von Nicks herum, die noch nie was gesagt haben ;)
<phillip> aber die haben dann ctcp
<phillip> und sind nicht in anderen channels auffällig
<phillip> wie die ips dir dort stehen
<phillip> *die
<bekks> Von irgendwelchen Verdächtigungen weiß ich bisher nichts.
<phillip> naja die ip's die ich dir gegeben habe sind die Verdächtigen
<bekks> Ja, und das reicht mir nicht um jemanden zu kicken oder zu bannen.
<phillip> ist ja auch nicht so das ich das alleine glaube …
<phillip> aber gut
<phillip> Danke für deine Mühe
<bekks> Also ausser Dir haben die anderen Anwesenden bisher nichts dazu geäussert - von daher bist du für mich tatsächlich der einzige, der das bisher glaubt.
<bekks> GErne geschehen.
<phillip> bekks: ##botmonitoring frage da die glauben das alle einschließlich staffer
<phillip> die ja auch schon ips einen k-line gegeben haben
<bekks> Dann wären die IPs ja auch hier geflogen.
<phillip> bekks: nur manchen
<phillip> die können noch viel weniger mal so k-linen
<phillip> aber hier …
<phillip> und ein kick, ban, unban recht nach meinen erfahrungen aus
<phillip> toddy: was sagt du?
<toddy> zu bots? mir wumpe. müssen sich die Staffer drum kümmern.
<phillip> mararm
<phillip> heheh
<phillip> bekks: siehste
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-03-08
<phillip> und schon wieder ein bot zu Besuch
<phillip> nächster bot …
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-03-09
<phillip> CarstenG: !
<phillip> lange nicht gesehen
<phillip> ohh so viel los heute hier …
<phillip> hallo iRcNoAsE
<iRcNoAsE> hallo
<phillip> hi
<phillip> nein
<phillip> Carsten bleibe hier
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-03-07
<dkessel> phillip: könntest du meine mitgliedschaft in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-de verlängern?
<phillip> dkessel: jo, habe das Auslaufen jetzt entfernt.
<dkessel> phillip: danke
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2016-03-09
<Guest47240> hello
<appendx> Hi
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2016-03-13
<Stelio> effen?
<Stelio> bin ich richtig hier fürs treffen wegen der übersetzungen?
<schuko24> ja, soll um sieben losgehen
<Stelio> alles klar
<dkessel> huhu o/
<Stelio> gehts los?
<dkessel> von mir aus :)
<schuko24> bin da
<dkessel> toddy hat eingeladen ;)
<Stelio> ehm werden wir hier besprechen oder geht es irgendwo anders weiter. will bloß nichts verpassen
<schuko24> habe noch keine Ahnung,  in welcher Form wir arbeiten wollen/sollen
<toba_> Hallo Leute
<Stelio> hi
<schuko24> Moin, moin!
<schuko24> Hat jeder die Seite mit den Standardübersetzungen parat? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Standard%C3%BCbersetzungen
<schuko24> da sind tatsächlich viele rosa und orange gefärbte Felder. Um die geht es doch wohl.
<toba_> hier ist auch noch eine Liste: https://wiki.gnome.org/de/StandardUebersetzungen
<phillip> moin
<dkessel> moin phillip
<Stelio> offen bei mir
<dkessel> ich muss zugeben, ich habe oft orange übersetzungen verwendet, ohne in der legende zu sehen, dass diese noch nicht festgelegt waren....
<dkessel> beispiel "administrative"/"administrator"...
<phillip> dkessel: ist ja auch okey
<Stelio> cih weiß nicht an was ihr euch anlehen wollt. ob es große unterschiede zwischen windows und Ubuntu gibt. aber windows übersetzungen sind bestimmt manchmal ganz gut
<Stelio> https://www.microsoft.com/Language/de-de/Search.aspx
<Stelio> das us zb die terminologiedatenbank von microsoft
<phillip> Stelio: also primär, übersetzen wir so wie gnome …
<toba_> windows hat aber so einige fehler
<phillip> Stelio: kannst du den Link mit zur wiki Seite hinzufügen?
<toba_> sollte am besten alles keine großen abweichungen haben, zwischen gnome, ubuntu/unity, mate, xfce, cinnamon
<schuko24> könnte aber im Zweifel schon mal die Richtung vorgeben. Bei einigen technischen Programmen fehlt mir die Sachkenntnis, da habe ich dann aufgehört.
<schuko24> wer füllt unsere Liste? Wie funktioniert die Gegenprüfung?
<phillip> schuko24: was willst du denn genau füllen, weil nur das von anderen Spalten zu uns zu kopieren macht ja eigentlich nicht so viel Sinn.
<toba_> die drei admins könne ja eigentlich weiß gemacht werden, administrative (access) → administrative access - Systemverwaltungsrechte
<schuko24> dann habe ich die Liste wohl bisher nicht verstanden.
<phillip> toba_: jo
<toba_> habe ich bisher immer in den Übersetzungen so gesehen bzw. so übersetzt
<schuko24> Weißer Hintergrund mit Inhalt = i.O. und Standard
<toba_> ist Torsten da und schreibt mir :-)
<toba_> <schuko24> ja
<schuko24> gut zu wissen, es geht um orange oder leer
<phillip> man ist das wiki heute langsam
<phillip> alle admins sind jetzt weiß …
<toba_> :-)
<toba_> »(Zugriff auf die) Systemverwaltung« kann ja eigentlich weg
<toba_> und die Klammern bei access
<phillip> toba_: jo, machst du?
<toba_> ;-)
<toba_> ok
<schuko24> Anwendungsmenü für mich i.O./ approval m.E. Bestätigung oder Freigabe
<toba_> ok
<phillip> ok
<toba_> ok war zum menü :-)
<phillip> :)
<schuko24> ja, zwei auf einmal ist nicht nett
<toba_> aber approval → Bestätigung oder Freigabe ist auch ok oder Zustimmung. kommt vielleicht auch auf den zusammenhang an
<phillip> Die MS-Übersetzungen hat Stelio jetzt übriges ganz unten auch mit eingebaut, hatten die vorherschon mal drin, der Link ist aber kaputt gegangen
<schuko24> assistive technogies->  Unterstützungstechnologien (in dict.cc gefunden)
<Stelio> http://www.linguee.de/?from=com ist auch ganz gut. funktioniert so, dass lokalisierte websites verglichen werden und übersetzungen angezeigt werden. ein beispiel wäre ABI http://www.linguee.de/deutsch-englisch/search?source=englisch&query=Application+Binary+Interface wird direkt mit definition angezeigt. sicherlich auch sehr nütlich
<dkessel> oder.. "Zugangshilfen"?
<schuko24> Eingabevervollständigung i.O.
<toba_> gnome hat Hilfstechnologien
<dkessel> unity hat "Zugangshilfen"
<schuko24> passt auch, spart Buchstaben
<toba_> kurz ist immer gut, dann gibt es manchmal keine zeilenumbruch im wort
<toba_> aber welches wort ist schöner?
<toba_> oder passender
<schuko24> bin für Zugang, ist neutraler
<phillip> Stelio: kannst du villeicht oben, wo auch dict und LEO sind mit hinzufügen?
<toba_> gibt in der wikipedia irgendwo auch eine tabelle zu den unterschiedlichen bezeichnungen in den betriebssystemen
<Stelio> wikipedia ist oft sehr gut für übersetzungen. einfach die sprache umstellen von zb englisch auf deutsch. aber vorher lesen was sich geänder hat :)
<Stelio> ein weitere SEHR SEHR gute suchmaschine ist http://www.proz.com/search/ das geht so, dass sich da übersetzer untereinander austauschen und riesige terminologiedatenbanken anlegen. alles ist in fachgebiete aufgeteilt. oft erklärungen dabei
<Stelio> erfordert definitiv arbeit da etwas zu finden. aber lohnt sich oft
<toba_> man sollte aber nicht das denglisch übernehmen :-)
<toba_> die Tabelle finde ich leider nicht mehr
<toba_> müsste mal jemand sagen, der das nutzt, was das bessere wort ist
<schuko24> morgen Abend schaue ich mal die Tabelle auf die Restanten an. Meine Vorschläge bzw. OKs schicke ich Philipp zur Revision. Ich wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Abend. Bis demnächst.
<phillip> oder einfach an die Liste …
<phillip> bis denn
<toba_> so schnell schon weg
 * phillip hat die Datumsangaben aus den Quellen mal gelöscht, die stimmen eh nicht mehr
<schuko24> ein Stündchen vergeht ja wie im Fluge
<toba_> na dann gute Landung :-)
<phillip> schon wech
<phillip> habe auch nochmal https://transvision.mozfr.org/ hinzugefügt
<phillip> toddy: ?
<toba_> hier ist Mate: https://www.transifex.com/mate/MATE/glossary/de/
<phillip> 403 Forbidden Access
<toba_> hm …
<toba_> muss man vielleicht angemeldet sein
<dkessel> jupp. mit anmeldung gehts
<phillip> jo, stimmt
<phillip> das ist doof und er zeigt auch nicht die ganze Liste an sondern teilt die nochmal
<toba_> unten sind Seitenzahlen
<phillip> so, ich muss leider auch schon wieder los, vielleicht kommt toddy ja noch. Bis denn :)
<dkessel> ich muss auch weg. war doch schon ganz gut heute! bis denn
<toba_> schönen Abend noch
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2017-03-11
<Vej> Ich habe mal wieder die Übersetzung von Déjà Dup aktualisiert und würde mich über ein Review freuen.
<phillip[m]> done
<Vej> phillip[m]: Vielen Dank!
